# Raising Natural Tent to level 3



## BOOTEESMOM

I updated to the natural tent.  How do I raise it to level 3?


----------



## LuciaMew

You need to gather enough material to upgrade it to next lvl. You can check this link to see what you need http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Amenities.


----------

